

Canadian web host offers NSA-free services. "No government back-doors" - dtournemille
https://web.easydns.com/index.php

======
gpcz
It seems that they mainly offer DNS and email hosting. A non-US DNS provider
has benefits for controversial sites where you fear the US government will
intimidate US-based providers into shutting the site down, but I don't
understand how a DNS provider can be "NSA-free" for what is primarily a
publicly-accessible service. Likewise with email, the Internet uses plaintext
SMTP for email transactions, so it seems that most of your protection would
come from using something like PGP, not from your ISP.

------
themanthatfell
That's impossible. Thanks for trying though.

